# Nvidia Tesla T4 cards incorrectly report 100% memory utilization



## bsee-ino (Dec 15, 2020)

GPU-Z reports 100% memory utilization for Tesla T4 cards. Monitoring the same card with Nvidia SMI reports the correct usage. Confirmed in GPU-Z v2.36.0 (latest). This is not a new issue.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2020)

Interesting, any chance I could use Remote Desktop or Teamviewer to check out the problem and try a few debug builds?


----------



## StefanM (Dec 15, 2020)

Same issue as mentioned here:








						Tesla T4 Problems
					

Hello, We have a Threadripper TRX40 workstation using Tesla T4 overheating. I had some troubles during the installation. I thought it was gone!  But the problem seems like still remain unsolved. GPU temperature is at minimum 57, on simple benchmarks ( not eve stress test ) over heating up to 91...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## bsee-ino (Dec 16, 2020)

I can't give an remote session, sorry. This is being used for a business.  However, the thread StefanM linked is exactly the same.  This server is a Gigabyte, just like the motherboard in that thread.  I'm not sure how GPUz queries the memory usage, so not sure if the motherboard is relevant at all.  The issue occurred in multiple servers using both AMD & Intel cpus.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh, this is VRAM usage, sorry I assumed you meant "Memory Controller Load".

Looks like an overflow indeed, let me test on other cards with around 16 GB memory or more

Edit: tested on RTX 3090 (24 GB) and RX 6800 XT (16 GB) and works for me.

Which Windows version do you use? If Windows 10, which build?


----------



## StefanM (Dec 16, 2020)

You can also double-check with _task manager->performance->GPU_









						GPUs in the task manager
					

The below posting is from Steve Pronovost, our lead engineer responsible for the GPU scheduler and memory manager. GPUs in the Task Manager We’re excited to introduce support for GPU performance data in the Task Manager. This is one of the features you have often requested,




					devblogs.microsoft.com


----------



## bsee-ino (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm running windows Server 2019, build 1809. This was also an issue in whatever version was before 1809.


----------



## theguero (Jan 13, 2021)

I can confirm this issue. Installed a T4 onto my Supermicro X10DRLI-I motherboard today and the memory usage constantly shows 15360 MB usage.


----------



## fffffgggg54 (Apr 7, 2021)

I second this issue, however I am running a tesla M40 12 GB with an RX480 for display output. SMI reports correct memory usage, however gpu-z 2.38 reports 11519 MB of VRAM usage from startup. The M40 is not recognized by task manager, CPUID HWMonitor, or CPU-Z and afterburner displays 11520 MB usage from startup.


W1zzard said:


> Interesting, any chance I could use Remote Desktop or Teamviewer to check out the problem and try a few debug builds?


I am am fine with having a Teamviewer session to try debug builds.


----------



## fffffgggg54 (Apr 8, 2021)

After some experimentation, I believe I have pinpointed the cause of the issue. By default, the Nvidia drivers use TCC mode instead of WDDM mode. If I change the mode using `nvidia-smi.exe -i 0 -dm 0` to WDDM, GPU-Z displays the correct memory usage as expected.

With WDDM:








With TCC:


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks to @fffffgggg54 I now understand the issue.

The NVIDIA driver function that I'm using to get the available VRAM size does not work in TCC mode. Obviously nvidia-smi works (which uses NVML), so now I'll try to figure out how NVML gets the VRAM use and use that mechanism for GPU-Z

For next GPU-Z release I'll disable the VRAM usage sensor on all cards in TCC mode, until a solution is found


----------

